# which athlete has the hottest wife?



## jeffh83 (Nov 8, 2007)

Athletes wives sure are hot. But which athlete has the hottest wife?
check out this poll
After seeing Jamie Kotsay's ass, do you still care to see how her face looks like?


----------

